# jungle tattoo



## spoonman (Aug 23, 2008)

Thought i'd share a tattoo i did today on "JoeBlakes" from this site. (hope he doesn't mind that i beat him to it) it took a couple of hours but i'm happy with the end result. eventually we are going to extend it up the arm, can't wait! 








Thanx to Gav from scales and tail for providing us with a model.
Let me know what you'se think.


----------



## itbites (Aug 23, 2008)

Very nice work


----------



## spoonman (Aug 23, 2008)

thanx mate. i had fun doing it. Its good when i can combine both my loves


----------



## BlindSnake (Aug 23, 2008)

Thats going to be one HUGE snake when its finished!
Whats the body composition going to be?


----------



## spoonman (Aug 23, 2008)

we havn't worked out all the details yet.


----------



## chrisso81 (Aug 23, 2008)

Impressive, attention to detail can really make or break a tat like that and I think you've done a good job, the finished snake will look awesome!


----------



## CassM (Aug 23, 2008)

mmmm very nice!!!

Can you come to melbourne and do my next tat for me lol


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## Ishah (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey, thats awesome! One of the most realistic and best tattoos of a snake I've seen so far... Great work! keep it up!


----------



## Noongato (Aug 23, 2008)

Looks Awesome!!... I wish someone would come into my shop for something like that, but no. All they want is R.M. Williams and Trible...............*sigh*.


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 23, 2008)

Very cool! Nice work!  So when is the rest going in up to the shoulder blade?  (I'm just joking )


----------



## kakariki (Aug 24, 2008)

That is really nice! I can't wait to see it when finished. I might give you a shout when I'm ready for my next one. I want a dagger with a snake coiled around it.


----------



## gold&black... (Aug 24, 2008)

HI Mr.R fantastic job.... Really wish I had gotten one done when I was there.... Anyway, how are the snakes coming along???


----------



## larks (Aug 24, 2008)

Hell yeah!! that looks awesome mate, now I really can't wait until you start on mine.


----------



## pythons73 (Aug 24, 2008)

I think urve done a awesome job,spoonman,i dont suppose you did that frilled neck lizard,thats great,cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## reptile32 (Aug 24, 2008)

that is a very nice tatt good work, but i think your not going to fit its body on that skinny arm with the head that big its body composition is going to be huge any way, bloody great jungle head you have done there cheers


----------



## herpie boy (Aug 24, 2008)

i said id never go back to adelaide, but if i can get work done like that . see ya soon mate


----------



## spoonman (Aug 24, 2008)

yeah i did that to


----------



## Tim.Arm (Aug 24, 2008)

*Very nice mate.*


----------



## Danni (Aug 24, 2008)

OMG that is awesome work ... all i got is a blue bird Tatt, where abouts in Adelaide are you, im trying to convince my partner to get one lol.


----------



## jimbomma (Aug 24, 2008)

nice.....kristen was telling me about this one. funny story, looks so realistic. might have to get a lizard or a scorp on my leg when my sleeve is finished.


----------



## JoeBlakes (Aug 24, 2008)

I am honored to have this art work in my skin for life!! It turned out so much better than i had ever anticipated.. I would also like to thank Gav for the models and some reference material.. i wasn't actually planning on getting it done.. was just heading up for the weekend thought i'd pop in and then " well i am not busy first thing" and there i was in the chair watching this art work come to life before my eyes.. the sketchy plans for now are.. will continue up to my elbow, wrapping around and over bicep then back towards rear of shoulder.. not sure where after that.. but i am now setting up a savings account cause i want to get more done.. Its only a 450km drive up there so should expect to get some more as soon as i get the funds!!! And its cool you beat me to getting pics up... i will beat you in getting the healed ones up hehehe... its all good.. catch ya soon mate..


----------



## nathancl (Aug 24, 2008)

hey mate , 

im usually not a big fan of reptile tattoos as they are often very tacky and not very well done but this one is an exception great detail and a really nice tattoo


----------



## spoonman (Aug 25, 2008)

thanx mate. i probably should have thanked you to since it was also based on your beautiful jungles (which are going great). If you ever do come back to oz I'll draw you up something nice 


gold&black... said:


> HI Mr.R fantastic job.... Really wish I had gotten one done when I was there.... Anyway, how are the snakes coming along???


----------



## Emzie (Aug 25, 2008)

nice detail i really like


----------



## sockbat (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow love the detail, Thats some very nice work.


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice work there,it's really hard to get a tattoo of a snake that actually looks real not like a cartoon!Having a herp doing the tattooing would definitely help as they would appreciate the scalation,heat pits,head pattern etc etc.

I've been wanting something very similar that looks realistic and also a jungle with strong back and yellow and envy the work you've had done,I can imagine the finished version would look awesome!!!I hope you keep us updated with the progress right to the finished piece.....great work!!!


----------



## spoonman (Aug 25, 2008)

browns we serched every were for a good pic of a jungles head but found nothing i was happy with. we ended up walking down to scales and tails to take some photos. the jungle he had didn't want its pic taken so we had to go with some bredli close ups.i just had to add the pattern my self......... but if id seen your avitar before it would have been perfect and saved us a lot of time lol


----------



## gman78 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice artwork


----------



## daniel1234 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like you have secured business Aussiwide. It is a very fine job and more than I expected to see when I clicked on this thread. Well done for raising the bar to record hights for all the tacky snake tattoos to aim for. Now he has his own Dundee line "Thats not a snake...."


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Aug 25, 2008)

great tatt mate i cant wait to get mine started just gotta decide which snake i want and which tattooist to go to!


----------



## spoonman (Aug 25, 2008)

thanx Daniel. your right. there doesn't seem to be many out there that can do a decent snake tattoo. ive seen so many waisted arms legs etc that have probably been done by some narrow minded fairy, that wouldn't even look through glass at a real snake.


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 26, 2008)

spoonman said:


> browns we serched every were for a good pic of a jungles head but found nothing i was happy with. we ended up walking down to scales and tails to take some photos. the jungle he had didn't want its pic taken so we had to go with some bredli close ups.i just had to add the pattern my self......... but if id seen your avitar before it would have been perfect and saved us a lot of time lol



LOL spoonman,you should've sent me a pm I have a heap of great jungle head pattern pics,actually the jungle I had in my avatar prior to this one was about as perfect as they come with a perfect skull and crossbones with 2 dots for the eyes and one perfect dot for the mouth whereas the one in my avatar has the mouth part not quite right or as nice as I'd like myself for a jungle head tattoo.The attention to detail when getting a snake tattoo is what makes or breaks it and I'm thinking only a herp who does tattooing could appreciate the correct attention to detail with the scales,heat pits,eyes,head pattern,nose etc etc whereas if you just had a very good tattooist but one who's not familiar with snakes I would imagine there'd be not much luck getting anything even close to the work that's been done here!That of course means no disrespect to a non herper tattooist but I'm sure you know what I mean as even if you took in a good pic to work off they still wouldn't pull off a nice piece of work like that.

Here's my last avatar pic and another but if I enlarge it it goes way out of focus but it woud have made a great design to work from also...once again mate AWESOME work and one that'd be hard to beat,cheers!


----------



## gold&black... (Aug 26, 2008)

spoonman said:


> thanx mate. i probably should have thanked you to since it was also based on your beautiful jungles (which are going great). If you ever do come back to oz I'll draw you up something nice



Thanks mate, will hold u to that.... More than likely will be there end of the year or early next and will definitely bother u then...... Great job again mate....

G/B....


----------



## jaih (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice job.


----------



## JoeBlakes (Sep 8, 2008)

*some healed pics..*

hrd to get the camera to do the right thing when you arent the one taking the pics.. this is the best we could muster in the conditions.. sorry for the one thats a little blurry.. will go see the local tattoo shop and see if i can borrow the camera.. at least then it will be hi res and in focus!!! hehehe but it gives you an idea.. there is still a heap of detail in it..


----------



## spoonman (Sep 10, 2008)

ouch.... those photos suck..what are you doing to me?


----------



## Reptile City (Sep 10, 2008)

Top job!
Very realistic.
How long did it take you?


----------



## spoonman (Sep 10, 2008)

almost two hours, most of the time was spent getting the right pic for the job.


----------



## spoonman (Sep 10, 2008)

is that Jason


----------



## Reptile City (Sep 10, 2008)

Thats me!

Jason


----------



## spoonman (Sep 10, 2008)

g'day mate, so i've been to your shop, when will i see you at mine? lol


----------



## Reptile City (Sep 10, 2008)

Where are you?


----------



## spoonman (Sep 10, 2008)

a long way off. if my banner was up you would already know. ha . its called " venom art" its on prospect rd in prospect. And my other shops in gawler "gawler body art".. oh and i will work trade for trade! lol


----------



## JoeBlakes (Sep 11, 2008)

sorry bout the pics mate.. i tell you what.. before we begin the rest of the venture you can take some with your flashy camera... thats the best i could do at the moment.. when i get time i will try to find a good quality camera and get some great shots...


----------



## spoonman (Sep 11, 2008)

sounds good. when we gunna finish it?


----------



## JoeBlakes (Sep 14, 2008)

i should be getting my money from the accident soon mate.. then wont have any troubles.. there is only 2 things stopping me getting it done right now and thats the money side which is a little tight and the travel up and back with no leave available from work.. but will book in for a saturday and get a good session in when i get some coin...


----------



## HoffOff (Sep 14, 2008)

very nice tatt mate


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Sep 14, 2008)

Great detail, definately one of the better snake tatts ive seen, cant wait to see the end result. You've set the bar pretty high to start with ,no pressure on you to keep it up


----------



## spoonman (Oct 5, 2008)

here's what we've done today. it took most of the day but come up good i think. we're covering the tribal with bark from the branch. i'll attach more as we do it.


----------



## spoonman (Oct 5, 2008)

sorry about the picture quality


----------



## Tatelina (Oct 5, 2008)

I wonder what it will look like in about 20 years...

Looks good!


----------



## jemnesa (Oct 5, 2008)

thats absolutely wicked!!!!! that reminds me must get on to my next one our lil spotty making her way down my foot


----------



## spoonman (Oct 5, 2008)

like a twenty year old wrinkley jungle python


----------



## larks (Oct 6, 2008)

Coming along really well, looks awesome.
Will look even better when it's all done.


----------



## DragonKeeper (Oct 6, 2008)

that's gonna look freaking awesome!
and i get to see it in person!!


----------



## cougars (Oct 6, 2008)

That looks great.I might have too come and see you,Ive always wanted a snake tatt


----------



## melgalea (Oct 6, 2008)

do u come to brisbane at all. lol
its so hard finding a good tattoo artist. mine died :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## spoonman (Oct 6, 2008)

couger; no worries .when ever your ready give me a call.

zoocam; no sorry.cant say ive ever been there, but if you want to fly me there we can work some thing out.lol


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 6, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 6, 2008)

love it spoon man,a true work of art,
we need a sticky thread devoted to reptile tattoos as so many of us love skin art


----------



## jimbomma (Oct 6, 2008)

have you started that albino one you had lined up?


----------



## spoonman (Oct 6, 2008)

still in the drawing faze. i can't wait for that one.....and i think someone else here's feeling the same. ha not long now mate


----------



## melgalea (Feb 1, 2009)

any updated pics on the jungle tat.


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Feb 1, 2009)

awesome job!! very detailed can't wait to see the completed snake!! keep up the great work


----------



## JoeBlakes (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey get more of the tattoo done this weekend..i am sure spoonman will post pics.. been a while between sittings i know but i gotta travel 500km to see this guy and was a bit short on cash for a while.. but it all good now..


----------



## alison (Aug 26, 2009)

brilliant detail! very impressed


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 26, 2009)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> we need a sticky thread devoted to reptile tattoos as so many of us love skin art


 
Great idea, agree 100%


----------



## spoonman (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## kupper (Oct 15, 2009)

That's a briliant tattoo mate


----------



## andysnakes (Oct 15, 2009)

*tatts*

nice tatt's mate, this one is at the top of my arm,


----------



## larks (Oct 15, 2009)

That looks really good Reg.


----------



## Barno111 (Oct 16, 2009)

Looks sweet! well done!!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 16, 2009)

who much would it roughly cost to get a tattoo like that on your arm, and how long does it take?


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Oct 16, 2009)

Looks Awesome...I love the fine detail...well done


----------



## whcasual79 (Oct 16, 2009)

nice one mate ... i was planning on gettin gone round me neck that went down the ribs .... mine will be black and grey tho ....


----------



## jinxs411 (Oct 16, 2009)

very nice mate. great detail.  here is mine


----------



## SamNabz (Oct 16, 2009)

:shock: WOW jinx, now thats gotta' hurt!!


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 16, 2009)

Looks awesome mate, Im just about to start my second sleeve with realistic snake theme, just hope it turns out looking as good as yours!


----------



## jinxs411 (Oct 16, 2009)

na huss not to bad hey. had worse thats for sure


----------

